# Let's brainstorm a bit...



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I was looking around for ideas for some individual breeding cages I wanted to build and I came across something interesting...

A lot of rabbit, guinea pig, and hedgehog fanciers are using something they call "Cube Cages" or "Cube Condos"

Apparently you can buy a storage cube set at many retailers, Target, Costco, Walmart etc.. it is designed to be assembled like the photo below and they are quite inexpensive ($20 dollar range).














Some of these folks have been taking the individual panels and using zip ties to build cages for various uses. 






























I started thinking that there has to be some ways that we pigeon folks can use these. Maybe breeding cages, a sick bay, or even possibly nest box fronts both for breeding or widowhood flying.

What ideas can you come up with? How can we use these?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

You know I have something kind of like this that I use for settling young birds. I made it myself though used that fancy wire and j clips. They came out nice. I put young birds in these for an hour or two a day everyday for about a week before I let them out. I want to give them a 360 view of the area before I let them out.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I used those for my guinea pigs, and made cage walls out of them that was open at the top so I could get into the pen easier. with a little thinking Im sure you could come up with something that pigeons would be happy in. I think because the pairs will have to be caged up for so long sitting eggs and feeding babies it is good to have them some- place you can open the cages and let them out to stretch and bath and things like that.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I couldn't leave this idea alone. Had to go try something... http://www.ashbyloft.com/easy-individual-breeding-cages/


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Looks pretty good. I think I'll be visiting Target soon.


----------

